# '05 NCNCA race results?!



## kar (Feb 24, 2005)

This is my first season racing in the NCNCA events. Does it always take so long for them to post results to the NCNCA page? I'm having fun at the races but it's driving me nuts not being able to check out the results. What's the deal??


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

kar said:


> This is my first season racing in the NCNCA events. Does it always take so long for them to post results to the NCNCA page? I'm having fun at the races but it's driving me nuts not being able to check out the results. What's the deal??


Yep, that's pretty much par for the course for VeloPromo and many others. I've had to wait as long as 6-8 weeks for some results to finally get posted.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

The Human G-Nome said:


> Yep, that's pretty much par for the course for VeloPromo and many others. I've had to wait as long as 6-8 weeks for some results to finally get posted.


So I assume it will take this long for them to get results to USAC as well?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

kar said:


> This is my first season racing in the NCNCA events. Does it always take so long for them to post results to the NCNCA page? I'm having fun at the races but it's driving me nuts not being able to check out the results. What's the deal??


I've been there. 

I don't know what's more annoying... race results that don't come or my UPS package that won't arrive. The worst part is I become obsessed and I keep checking the results web site or my front door for a package about 100 times a day.

francois


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*agree*

That really sucks. You bust your ass to train for the race and do the race and it takes them forever to post the results. I could'nt beleive it took over 10 days to find uot how I placed.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

kar said:


> This is my first season racing in the NCNCA events. Does it always take so long for them to post results to the NCNCA page? I'm having fun at the races but it's driving me nuts not being able to check out the results. What's the deal??


That's the way Leibold works...actually if he wasn't around, there wouldn't be as many local races as they are, presently. Also, he provides a lot of the equipment that clubs use for their races. I don't think my club could put on Cat's Hill without the equipment that Leibold provides, which is free and he delivers the stuff, too!!


----------



## kar (Feb 24, 2005)

dlbcx said:


> That's the way Leibold works...actually if he wasn't around, there wouldn't be as many local races as they are, presently. Also, he provides a lot of the equipment that clubs use for their races. I don't think my club could put on Cat's Hill without the equipment that Leibold provides, which is free and he delivers the stuff, too!!


hrm. i guess i can see that. it's nice that he provides free equipment. but then i really have to wonder how the entry fees are being spent.  spending it on club support is good especially because of the number of volunteers it takes, organizing with the city, etc. but i gotta believe there's at least one motivated geek in every club who'd be the results volunteer. it just doesn't seem like that big of a deal to take the placings that are posted at the race site, match them up with names and spit out a web page. Leibold kindly shares his equipment - maybe he'd like to share his results too. i think the lack of publicity at the amateur levels hurts the sport.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

kar said:


> hrm. i guess i can see that. it's nice that he provides free equipment. but then i really have to wonder how the entry fees are being spent.  spending it on club support is good especially because of the number of volunteers it takes, organizing with the city, etc. but i gotta believe there's at least one motivated geek in every club who'd be the results volunteer. it just doesn't seem like that big of a deal to take the placings that are posted at the race site, match them up with names and spit out a web page. Leibold kindly shares his equipment - maybe he'd like to share his results too. i think the lack of publicity at the amateur levels hurts the sport.


Trying getting on the NCNCA mailing list; you might be able to get the results sooner. I know on our club, the newsletter writer goes through the results but they have to be published by Bob or Casey first.
Also, a big problem is with people not properly pinning their numbers; we've had problems at Cat's Hill with someone crumbling their number to get it fit tighter but then, the camera has a tough time recognizing the number. Then, the other thing is the reg forms can be hard to decypher because the handwriting is so sloppy.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

kar said:



> i think the lack of publicity at the amateur levels hurts the sport.


PLEASE dude don't tell me how Leibold's lack of getting results up quickly is "hurting the sport".

If you top ten, you know it, if you don't, who give's a rat's ass? You're outta the points anyway, and DEFINATELY out of the money unless you are a pro 1/2 (and then you wouldn't care anyhow).

We're damn lucky to have velo promo in our area!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, I don't think it 'hurts the sport', I really appreciate that VP puts on all the early season races in NorCal. I'm a first year Cat 5, and it's good to get experience and get some races on the books early. My gripe is that it's been almost 6 weeks since the Early Brd Road Race, and apparently he hasn't sent results in to USAC yet. I want to get my results official, so I can eventually upgrade. This is even more significant to higher cat racers at the front of their cats. He (like any promoter) has a certain responsibility to follow through with this promptly. And I deserve my results just like the winner - I paid the same entry fee, and I need to know where I am so I can judge my progress. When the pack gets broken up by crashing in black ice, you kinda lose track of where you are!

Hope this doesn't get me blacklisted from Velo Promo events . . .


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

The early bird results are up on the velopromo site. www.velopromo.com. If you are a cat 5 there is no way Casey is going to upgrade you unless you have at least 10 qualifying races or top 5 in at least 5 races.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

bikenerd said:


> Well, I don't think it 'hurts the sport', I really appreciate that VP puts on all the early season races in NorCal. I'm a first year Cat 5, and it's good to get experience and get some races on the books early. My gripe is that it's been almost 6 weeks since the Early Brd Road Race, and apparently he hasn't sent results in to USAC yet. I want to get my results official, so I can eventually upgrade. This is even more significant to higher cat racers at the front of their cats. He (like any promoter) has a certain responsibility to follow through with this promptly. And I deserve my results just like the winner - I paid the same entry fee, and I need to know where I am so I can judge my progress. When the pack gets broken up by crashing in black ice, you kinda lose track of where you are!
> 
> Hope this doesn't get me blacklisted from Velo Promo events . . .


You don't need results to cat up from 5, just email casey the stuff you've done.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

wheel_suker said:


> The early bird results are up on the velopromo site. www.velopromo.com. If you are a cat 5 there is no way Casey is going to upgrade you unless you have at least 10 qualifying races or top 5 in at least 5 races.


I tried using the " I race Expert MTB approach" and your right there is no way they are going to upgrade


----------

